# Ben Pearson "A J Classic Information



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Look at the font carefully...it is probably XE Classic! Depending on which riser the bow has it could very well be an early '90's bow. The value is what you could get for it...probably no more than $50-$100, if you found the right set of fingers to grip the string!


----------



## cass2 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I did look again at the limbs. This bow is as new and it is easy to read AJ Classic on the limbs. I really was more interested in the history of the bow than its value. It has an older Chec kit target sight with micro adjust and an 8 inch bar,so someone must have taken it serious. Thanks again.


----------

